# Skanking it easy on the Snake...



## Bongo (Sep 10, 2014)

ok......Everybody has their own calculus but looking for some other ones...

I got a 13 year old boy and and a 10 year old girl...is the Snake too big? Who can characterize Hells Canyon....just some beefy class III ?,,,,push hard to one side or another, hit a target and all is good? I heard Granite was pretty beefy...true?....looking for other opinions... I heard July was HOT but concerned about put-ins in June due to High Water ......any intel on a multiway trip with families on the snake appreciated.....good luck everyone in the lotteries...Bongo


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

I've done Hell's a couple of times so I have a good feel but am by no means an expert. When the water is Big, 20k-30k and up, Granite and Wild sheep are what I'd call Grand Canyon sized rapids. Not Lava but not inconsequential. It's typically a 3 day float and because of the damn release camps can be a PITA with changing tides. It's a long drive from your area for a 3 day float. We have done the Lower Salmon a lot more. It is longer, has more of a wilderness feel and the rapids are smaller in nature, until The Slide comes in at 20K ish. I believe most outfitters don't book trips until after July 4 due to high water, but that may not be an issue this year. It is also a self issue permit so you can skip the lottery. We alternate between the lower salmon and Cataract for our end of September trip as the heat has subsided by then.


----------



## geobucket (Oct 16, 2009)

I will say the Snake is a good family whitewater trip. I usually do it in September, though with lower and less variable flows. You only have to look at a few videos to see that Granite and Wild Sheep can get very big at higher flows though. A lot of people put down or avoid the lower canyon altogether, but it makes a nice 6 day trip if you have the time, same as the lower Salmon. More jetboat traffic, probably more crowded camping above Pittsburgh, and longer/expensive shuttle compared to the Salmon. I love Hells Canyon, and try to get there one way or another every year.


----------



## salmonjammer (Dec 14, 2011)

*First Trip*

Hells Canyon was my first adventure in a raft, way back in the 80's. Have done it almost yearly since. It is a great trip. Camps are mostly on high banks and in grass/dirt, as the dams prevent sandy beaches. Rapids are all pool and drop with a roll out that the bottom. Not a lot of things to hang up on, but we have flipped a few in Granite, and Rush Creek. Been thrown out in others as well. If your kids are comfortable with a swim, then I don't see a problem. Water is warm. July/ August can be REALLY hot, above 110., but also will rain in the canyon when the rest of eastern Oregon is dry. Below the Salmon the up river wind can be a killer, completely stopping you, but Usually doesn't come up until after noon, so early days last couple help.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

We do Hells canyon every year and I would consider it a family friendly trip. The pool drop nature of the river makes it easy to collect swimmer if you have them. We like to try and get a fairly early start the first day and get through wild sheep before the water comes up. Then we do a lot of fishing and take lunch waiting for the water to come up for granite and the green room to open.
Of all the rapids on the river waterspout has thrown or flipped more boats than any other rapid. It's pretty easy to pull right after you enter and avoid the big hole lurking in the middle. I usually never make that move and go for the big ride. Then all the subsequent boats follow me into the hole like ducklings with mixed results.. I row a 16' lion that is usually loaded down like a freighter. If I had kids on the boat i would pull right. 
It can be hot but you can swim almost the whole river, the fishing is great, we catch bass all day and sturgeon fish at lunch and camps. I have friends that hole hop sturgeon fishing and go at a really slow pace and stretch it into an extra day or two.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I had a totally different idea of what this thread was about.


----------



## Willie 1.5 (Jul 9, 2013)

"push hard to one side or another, hit a target and all is good? I heard Granite was pretty beefy...true?..."

Regardless of flow, Wild Sheep has a move to make. 
Granite depending on flow has a move or just big erratic tail waves.
The lower left two holes in Waterspout are thristy.
I think the high teens low 20k for flow is the easiest and most fun.


----------



## Buschman (Feb 12, 2017)

I might be one of the ducklings that followed the freighter into waterspout lol!


----------



## stewartchumbley (May 13, 2007)

We did hells with our one year old and my wife walked all the named rapids with her in a backpack. There is a trail the majority of the way. Our trip was in early June, 20k. Worked out great. Felt safe getting them out of the boat. Wish snow hole on the lower salmon had a way to walk around.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks like you need some titty tassels on that boat Duckling!
Nothing to long that could entrap, just something short and stubby on the end of the tubes to grab onto, or clip a rope into if needed.
Great sequence, and great job not letting go of the boat!


----------



## Koffler (Aug 4, 2015)

Another option to think about is float Lower Hell's Canyon-- Put in at Pittsburg Landing, take out at Heller's Bar. As others said, upriver wind can/will be an issue.
But smaller rapids, less stress to deal with if you want avoid rapids like Wild Sheep, Granite, and Waterspout.


----------



## SixPek (Jul 19, 2016)

Bongo said:


> ok......Everybody has their own calculus but looking for some other ones...
> 
> I got a 13 year old boy and and a 10 year old girl...is the Snake too big? Who can characterize Hells Canyon....just some beefy class III ?,,,,push hard to one side or another, hit a target and all is good? I heard Granite was pretty beefy...true?....looking for other opinions... I heard July was HOT but concerned about put-ins in June due to High Water ......any intel on a multiway trip with families on the snake appreciated.....good luck everyone in the lotteries...Bongo


We did it last year with a trip of 29 people (2 permits). 15 of us were kids, the oldest was 16 years old (kayaker). 

My 4 kids ages 9 to 15 (oldest is a kayaker) had no issues - everyone had a blast. Even rowing out on the Snake Lake was no big deal.

Scout the III/IV's (Granite, Sheeps, Waterspout). Even those weren't terrible - like anything it also depends greatly on your experience. I guess I would call them beefy class III but definite consequences if you miss the obvious lines. 

We didn't have any major issues with getting great camp spots along the way as well.


----------



## Bongo (Sep 10, 2014)

*thanks for all the replies*

Thanks for all the feedback - the gods have shined on me and my family got invited on a main salmon.....after years of my own rejections.....the snake remains on the list------anyone ever run it in late March ? Looking for a river in that slot!


----------



## Gchapman (Feb 26, 2018)

Did Hell's Canyon a few years ago with my teenage son and Father-in-law about 18 months out of brain surgery. Saw an ad for a guy who pulled permits but the rest of his crew backed out. We had a great time. I would say this river is just fine for families. Do your research, get a map and watch videos of Wild Sheep and Granite.

Someday I'll get permits again. Been unsuccessful every year since - this year included.


----------

